# Can I trigger the Horn and Bell via DC-run track?



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

I've got a Williams SD45 locomotive and am running it with DC to the 3-rail track with control from an Arduino micro controller.

Is it possible to trigger the Horn and Bell?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not directly, you'll have to resort to trickery.  Since the horn and bell are triggered by DC offsets of the track voltage, one or the other would be triggered constantly.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Adding "Sound" to V-AC, V-DC & [DCC] Tracks..*

"No" trickery is required..
There is now a "Special" decoder to add "Sound" to V-AC, V-DC & [DCC] Tracks..

*"Thread"*
Adding "Sound" to V-AC, V-DC & [DCC] Tracks..
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=95481








......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

while MRC does list the 023700 genie for HO,S, and O scale diesels, there is no information on their web site as to maximum current rating for this version..I believe the Williams SD45 does come with dual motors ..and may possibly exceed that limit ..
Also, as far as I assume, that unit does not come with a NMRA 8 pin DCC socket, no idea if it could be hard wired in without removing most [if not all] of the loco's current wiring and reverse module .. 
I have never had the shell off of a Williams SD45, nor have I ever owned one, just a guess on my part


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ED-RRR said:


> "No" trickery is required..
> There is now a "Special" decoder to add "Sound" to V-AC, V-DC & [DCC] Tracks..
> ......


Copy-n-paste has apparently failed you, we're talking 3-rail with the signal going down the tracks and controlled by the Arduino. I don't think the Arduino has advanced enough to press the buttons on that RF controller.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Copy-N-Paste ??*

*Sorry, but I must use Copy-N-Paste to:*
- Not to post any "Theoretical" information of my own.. (Like some others in this forum do)..
- To "Prove" that I have never claimed to be a professional when it comes to model trains.. (Stealing information from other layouts).. 
- To "Prove" the "Actual" technical facts.. (To prevent total false replies).. 

*Question: (#1)*
How can I "Download" technical information regarding model trains, *"Not"* using Copy-N-Paste ??
Where I have actual documented "Proof" that Digitrax in (2014) "Changed" the "Minimum" V-DC power supply in [HO] systems..















......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Using Arduino ??*

*[ED-RRR]:*
I use a Digitrax [DCC] operating system *(V-AC)* having *"Pulse Width Modulation Waveforms"..*
The "Track" is always at (100%) --> *(V-AC)* "Power"..

*[theinteresthunter]:* Hi
Controlling your trains with an Arduino..
http://modelrail.otenko.com/arduino/controlling-your-trains-with-an-arduino

You are using Arduino operating system *(V-DC)* having* "Pulse Width Modulation Waveforms"..*
Using computer software and many different types of modules..

- And -

I do "Not" claim to have any knowledge of the Arduino operating system..

- But -

*"Thread"*
Adding "Sound" to V-AC, V-DC & [DCC] Tracks..
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=95481

*(#1)*
If the Arduino operating system has the track at "Always" = (100%) --> *(V-DC)* "Power"..
- OR -
*(#2)*
If the Arduino operating system has the track "Set" at = (100%) --> *(V-DC)* "Power"..

There is "No" reason why the MRC's Loco Genie should "Not" operate correctly,
having a "Totally" independent (IR) hand controller for (x1) "Locomotive",
with a "Locomotive" with "Sound" and "Light" control.. 

......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ED-RRR said:


> I do "Not" claim to have any knowledge of the Arduino operating system..


This may be the first correct statement you've made on this topic.

If the Arduino has the track at 100% DC power all the time, he wouldn't have much use for the Arduino control! Why is that so difficult for you to grasp? The whole point of the exercise is for the Arduino to be able to control the train speed and direction.

I'd suggest you might try understanding what the issues are before posting a volume of useless and off-topic information.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*"Arduino" Compared To The "Loco Genie"..*

I use *CTI Electronics* modules to only operate my "Aux." functions.. (Train Signals, Railway Crossing, Etc).. 
I have been told by (x2) individuals using "Aux." functions (Train Signals, Railway Crossing, Etc),
that they prefer the *Arduino *module systems.. 

I stated about the Arduino has the track at (100%) V-DC power supply all the time..
I thought it was self-explanatory running unlimited number of locomotives with "Sound" and "Re-Mote Control Throttles"..
The previous posted "Videos" showed how "Loco Genie" operates using V-DC track power supply..
I am constantly being accused of using "Copy-And-Paste" procedures..

Since this *"Thread"* is in regards of the "*Loco Genie"* and also the* "Arduino System"*,
I have now shown the difference between "Arduino" and the "Loco Genie" systems..

*(#1)
Hand Throttles..*









*(#2)
Comparison Chart.. *
I have "Not" shown comparison ($) values because "Arduino" has too many variables.. (Many More Parts Required).. 









......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ED-RRR You have me confused , what does the comparison chart have to do with the OP asking about using his Arduino to trigger the on board bell & whistle on his Williams loco?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think his thought train completely jumped the rails, probably too many quotes, caps, etc.

Since the Arduino Duemilanove is a custom programmed bare board, I find it amusing that there is specifications for all the stuff claimed.  I suspect this is some specific person's implementation of a remote control that happened to use the Arduino Duemilanove board. 

Of course, given the original poster is custom programming his Arduino, this comparison means absolutely nothing to this topic. This should come as no surprise...


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Arduino -OR- Loco Genie*



wvgca said:


> ED-RRR You have me confused ,
> what does the comparison chart have to do with the OP asking about using his *Arduino *
> to trigger the on board bell & whistle on his Williams loco?


I am sorry if the comparison chart is "Too" advanced for you to fully understand..
You can "Not" use *"Arduino"* to trigger any "Sounds" or "Lights" for "Any" locomotive..
Loco Genie is a totally "Different" operating system..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Arduino Track Power Control..*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> we're talking 3-rail with the signal going down the tracks and controlled by the *Arduino.*
> I don't think the *Arduino* has advanced enough to press the buttons on that RF controller.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> If the *Arduino* has the track at 100% DC power all the time, he wouldn't have much use for the *Arduino* control!
> The whole point of the exercise is for the *Arduino* to be able to control the train speed and direction.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Since the Arduino Duemilanove is a custom programmed bare board,
> I find it amusing that there is specifications for all the stuff claimed.
> I suspect this is some specific person's implementation of a remote control that happened to use the Arduino Duemilanove board.
> Of course, given the original poster is custom programming his *Arduino*, this comparison means absolutely nothing to this topic.


*[theinteresthunter]* is new to this hobby and also using *"Arduino"*..
He is using [O] scale and V-DC power supply..
That is why I am trying to "Help" him with more detailed information..
Maybe he might consider only using the *Arduino* control for "Aux" functions
and use the Loco Genie to "Only" operate the locomotives..
Connect the required (100%) regulated V-DC power supply "Directly" to the track..
Connect the required "Minimum" Amps for "Each" locomotive.. (Locomotive Amps Required) X (Number of Locomotives used)..

Of course I used the "Arduino Duemilanove" circuit board mounted inside a custom built hand "Throttle",
when I did my "Comparison Chart" showing all the "Advanced" functions..
Without the "Arduino Duemilanove Throttle", a regular "Variable Rheostat" is used.. 









When using the "Arduino System" in model trains, the "Arduino Uno" (Newest Version - R3) is used..
This is actually a tiny "Computer"..
*Processor: *
- ATmega328 
- 8-Bit CPU
- 16MHz clock Speed
- 2KB SRAM
- 32KB flash storage
*Communication:*
- V-DC pulse width modulated
*Programming: *
- Required “C” programming knowledge









......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ED-RRR said:


> I am sorry if the comparison chart is "Too" advanced for you to fully understand..
> You can "Not" use *"Arduino"* to trigger any "Sounds" or "Lights" for "Any" locomotive..
> Loco Genie is a totally "Different" operating system..
> ......


uh .. I don't think you understand your own comparison chart, you show the example Arduino using F# to control lights in that chart ..
:stroke:


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

theinteresthunter said:


> I've got a Williams SD45 locomotive and am running it with DC to the 3-rail track with control from an Arduino micro controller.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to trigger the Horn and Bell?




To bring this back on track. How are you using the Arduino. Is it in the loco or as a general track controller?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

redman, I believe he's controlling it with DC power. Here's the thread where we discussed the technique, I'm assuming he followed through since he ordered the parts.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=90441


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

ED-RRR said:


> [snip] .... Since this *"Thread"* is in regards of the "*Loco Genie"* and also the* "Arduino System"*,
> I have now shown the difference between "Arduino" and the "Loco Genie" systems..


Ummm - no it's NOT. This thread is (well, WAS) about controlling a bell and horn with an Arduino. YOU added the non-relevant Loco Genie - nobody was looking for a comparison to an entirely different product .... 

Mark.


----------

